# Mitgliedsstatus



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Sag mal Heiko, wonach richtet sich eigentlich der Status des einzelnen Mitglieds? Beim lesen der einzelnen Beiträge bin ich darüber gestolpert, das es da unterschiede gibt. Mal rookie, mal erlauchtes Mitglied, etc.. Vergibst Du die oder geht das automatisch oder gibts da bestimmte Kriterien? 
Wenn ich zu neugierig bin, dann sags einfach. Ob sichs dann ändert kann ich allerdings nich garantieren.  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Möglichtkeiten:
1. Anzahl der verfassten Artikel. Bei bestimmten Schwellenwerten ändert sich Dein Status
2. "Ehrentitel". Manche Titel werden direkt von mir vergeben. Das sind aktuell Moderator und Erlauchtes Mitglied.


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Intressant - Danke für die Auskunft. Demnach bedeutet also 1 pünktchen und Rookie soviel wie Anfänger oder Neues Mitglied? Nunja, da hab ich ja noch die ganze Hierarchie vor vor mir  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

"Rookie" ist ein Neuling. 
Die Punkte spiegeln den Rang wieder. Dieses System ist analog dem bei Star Trek, falls Dir das was sagt.


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Na und ob  :lol:  Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, in welchen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens man auf versteckte Trekkis trifft.  :lol: 
Darf man fragen, welchem Schiff oder welcher Raumstation der Herr Moderator "zugeteilt" sind?  0


----------



## technofreak (28 August 2002)

Natürlich der Enterprise :

Beam uns rauf Scottie,  hier gibt´s kein intelligentes Leben


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Noch so einer -hört denn das nie auf?  :roll:  :lol: 

Enterprise an Aussenteam: Bereit halten zum beamen.  0


----------



## SprMa (28 August 2002)

Warum sollte es auch aufhören?
Hier sind schließlich alle Werte innerhalb akzeptabler Parameter!

Lebt lange und in Frieden.


Matthias


----------



## SprMa (28 August 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich der Enterprise



Da stellt sich die Frage:
( ) NX-01
( ) NCC-1701
( ) NCC-1701D


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir die Technik hier so anschaue... :-(


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Ich persönlich arbeite zwar lieber mit modernster Technik - aber mal so eine kleine Zeitreise zu den Anfängen ist doch ab und zu gar nich so verkehrt. Denn wie heißt es doch so schön bei Lessing(?): "... der Friede will bewaffnet sein..."  :lol: 

Es wärmt einem das Herz, wenn man sieht, wieviel Trekkis sich im Netz tummeln.  Vorschlag: Wir rufen eine sogenannte Netzpatroulie ins Leben und machen all die Leute unschädlich, die anderen das Leben schwer machen, indem Sie Viren ,0190 Dialer u.ä. in Umlauf bringen...  :lol: 

Einen Captain oder Patroulienführer hätten wir ja bereits...  )


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

We are the Borg. Resistance is futile.


----------



## SprMa (28 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> We are the Borg. Resistance is futile.


Du hoffst doch bloß darauf, von 7of9 mal so richtig assimiliert zu werden...



Matthias


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Pfui, Pfui schämt euch!!!! Ab in die Ecke mit Euch!!!!


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Du hoffst doch bloß darauf, von 7of9 mal so richtig assimiliert zu werden...


Wie meinte doch der Moderator heute früh auf Antenne Bayern: "Ich habe heute nacht geschlafen wie ein Apfel."


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Jetzt wäre noch interessant zu wissen, wie Äpfel schlafen  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

"Mit dem Stil nach oben"


----------



## technofreak (28 August 2002)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Du hoffst doch bloß darauf, von 7of9 mal so richtig assimiliert zu werden...



Also ick wees nich, dafür sich ´n Nachtsichtgerät vors Auge un´paar Scharniere an die Backe nageln zu lassen.


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> SprMa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns´de schnell genug bist, brauchst beides nich   
Wie war das doch noch bei den Häschen:ran,rauf,rein,raus,runter so ähnlich mein ich´s auch....


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

Ich glaube ich fange mal an und verteile Chauvi-Punkte...


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Wieso???? - wir sind doch alle Engel 0


----------



## SprMa (29 August 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Also ick wees nich, dafür sich ´n Nachtsichtgerät vors Auge un´paar Scharniere an die Backe nageln zu lassen.



Andererseits verwende ich bei Q3 den Borg-Skin. Der ist imho sehr gut gelungen.
Und gegen verbesserte Systeme ist doch eigentlich grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden. Schließlich stehen wir alle jedes halbe Jahr vor den Hardware-Läden und sabbern in die Auslage...   


Matthias


----------



## Devilfrank (29 August 2002)

Faszinierend


----------



## Tilo (29 August 2002)

@ Devil Frank

sieht interessant aus, das Teil. Gib mir mal bitte n paar Leistungsparameter durch.


----------

